# Toy Story 2 Birthday Party



## mrswh

Hi, I am hoping for some help with a Toy Story 2 party for my soon-to-be 4 year old daughter.  I'd like to make her a cake but can find only a Buzz cake pan (for $100+!) My daughter's main obsession is with Jessie, and I can't find anything with just Jessie - balloons, etc.  Anyone made a Jessie or other Toy Story 2 cake?  I am decent at decorating with icing, but am by no means an expert on baking or cake decor, so I'm not sure making a buttercream transfer is something realistic.   I was planning to get cowboy hats and bandanas for all the kids and found some at Oriental Trading Co online, but they're not exactly what I want, so if anyone has other ideas of where to get those items, I'd appreciate it! 

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

You could make her hat for a cake easily enough.
It would be a smaller round on top of a larger round.  Red colored vanilla icing all over with chocolate sizzlets(licorice strips) over the edges of the larger round placed at an angle.  Or just use chocolate icing piped to look like the stitching on the hat.


----------



## rlovew

You can have a hobby horse relay race as a game.


----------



## mavslab

I made this cake for my DS's birthday.  It uses the Pampered chef batter bowl.  It was easy enough.  I put buzz inside the plastic cup (here they show Jimmy Neutron).  It's called a rocket cake.


http://www.coolest-kid-birthday-parties.com/cake-decorating-idea.html#Rocket


----------



## tmfranlk

We had a TS2 party in Feb! Here are some of our pics. I made the plates as DD really wanted to do that. I just DecoPodged a circle with all of the characters onto the bottom of a clear plate. The cake was made by cutting a rectangle cake in half and stacking. The headboard was just melted chocolate spread out onto wax paper to harden. The cups were plain brown cups with the 3D stickers from the scrapbooking area of the craft store. The goody bag, crayon and playdoh labels I made with clipart. PM me if you have any questions or want the labels I made.


----------



## tmfranlk

Oh yeah, the games. We...

dug for gold at Prospector's Mine (chocolate coins hidden in a box of packing peanuts)

grabbed for green army men with The Claw (big kitchen tongs into a bowl)

threw dog bones to Slinky (dog bones tossed through a Slinky poster)

played Musical chairs with the TS2 soundtrack borrowed from the library

We were going to do pin the pieces on Mr Potato Head, but I totally forgot to make the poster. 

I got the stickers for the goody bags from someone on eBay and they were pretty cheap.


----------



## mrswh

Late but still sincere - thanks for all your ideas! (Tia, I completely stole your idea for plates - DD loved helping with them and they came out cute!)

We ended up doing make-your-own sheriff's badges (from Oriental Trading Co.); handed out red bandanas and cowboy hats to all the kids, and dug for gold (my kids painted rocks gold - messy but fun) in the sandbox.

Here are the cakes I ended up making - my first attempt at both buttercream transfer and marshmallow fondant.   (Copied the idea for the fondant from a photo I saw online and used clip art for the Jessie cake.)


----------



## rlovew

Great job on the cakes! I hope they all had fun.

Rebecca


----------



## lewdyan1

Wow, your cakes came out great!


----------



## AlexWyattMommy

Your cakes look wonderful.
I would hate to cut them they look so good.


----------

